# Microsoft Said to Ask HTC for Windows on Android Phones (as  a secondary OS)



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like M$ is getting really desperate.



> Microsoft Corp. is talking to HTC Corp. (2498) about adding its Windows operating system to HTC’s Android-based smartphones at little or no cost, people with knowledge of the matter said, evidence of the software maker’s struggle to gain ground in the mobile market.
> 
> Terry Myerson, head of Microsoft’s operating systems unit, asked HTC last month to load Windows Phone as a second option on handsets with Google Inc. (GOOG)’s rival software, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the talks are private. Myerson discussed cutting or eliminating the license fee to make the idea more attractive, the people said. The talks are preliminary and no decision has been made, two people said.
> 
> ...



Source : Microsoft Said to Ask HTC for Windows on Android Phones - Bloomberg


----------



## noob (Oct 7, 2013)

Now is the perfect time for Google to implement "Secure Boot" in Android  #TitForTat


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2013)

Dual boot. That's a nice tactic. I would love to see that.
Samsung is the leading manufacturer on Android mobiles, why ask HTC?


----------



## nav18 (Oct 7, 2013)

noob said:


> Now is the perfect time for Google to implement "Secure Boot" in Android  #TitForTat



Nice one .


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

that too no license fee for dual boot


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dual boot. That's a nice tactic. I would love to see that.
> Samsung is the leading manufacturer on Android mobiles, why ask HTC?



HTC already makes both droids and Win8 phones. So it makes sense (hehe) to ask HTC instead of striking a new deal with Samsung.


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> HTC already makes both droids and Win8 phones. So it makes sense (hehe) to ask HTC instead of striking a new deal with Samsung.



Samsung also makes Windows phone


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> Samsung also makes Windows phone



Correct. *Omnia *and *Ativ S* series..



Inceptionist said:


> HTC already makes both droids and Win8 phones. So it makes *sense *(hehe) to ask HTC instead of striking a new deal with Samsung.



I *sense *another Elop inside HTC too.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I *sense *another Elop inside HTC too.


Haha could be.


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I *sense *another Elop inside HTC too.



I guess HTC had a talk with MS not the other way around, But News intentionally released as a MS talks with HTC


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2013)

*Microsoft reportedly begs HTC *to load Windows Phone on its Android smartphones- The Inquirer
*Microsoft Said to Ask HTC* for Windows on Android Phones - Bloomberg
*Microsoft, HTC in talks *about Windows Phone option on Android devices | Android and Me

Medias, these days!!


----------



## root.king (Oct 7, 2013)

noob said:


> Now is the perfect time for Google to implement "Secure Boot" in Android  #TitForTat



yup perfect time


----------



## quagmire (Oct 7, 2013)

Why HTC.. Microsoft can simply ask Nokia to make phones that dual boot WP and Android


----------



## RohanM (Oct 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Why HTC.. Microsoft can simply ask Nokia to make phones that dual boot WP and Android



they already purchased Nokia...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Why HTC.. Microsoft can simply ask Nokia to make phones that dual boot WP and Android



Nokia has a pretty small market presence. Also, supporting Android when they already have Windows phone wouldn't paint a good picture.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2013)

The way I see it, HTC is already steadily losing market share and M$ is trying to join forces with them to take on Samsung.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Why HTC.. Microsoft can simply ask Nokia to make phones that dual boot WP and Android



They no longer need to ask them.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> they already purchased Nokia...





Rishi. said:


> They no longer need to ask them.



Thats what I was trying to imply.. duh!?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nokia has a pretty small market presence. Also, supporting Android when they already have Windows phone wouldn't paint a good picture.



Buddy I was just j/k. Nokia did'nt shift to Android when they had a choice, why will they now?




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The way I see it, HTC is already steadily losing market share and M$ is trying to join forces with them to take on Samsung.



There were reports of MS choosing Foxconn to manufacture "Microsoft’s Surface phone". No wonder that phone never saw light of day..


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2013)

A bit of offtopic, Speaking of Foxconn, I think *they* can certainly manufacture a dual boot Android with Windows phone, since they even made a "Magazine phone".
Source: There Really Is a Smartphone Inside 'EW Magazine' [VIDEO] 

On a serious note: It looks as if, Microsoft is feeling the pressure of an Open Source ecosystem and is ready to make smartphone market interesting again. 
But I am afraid, this may have been too late now.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nokia has a pretty small market presence. Also, supporting Android when they already have Windows phone wouldn't paint a good picture.



My point was that even if they did, they could not.

I think MS should stop pursuing Windows Phone altogether and try to bring its services to Android and iOS.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Correct. *Omnia *and *Ativ S* series..



Yeah but from what I've seen Nokia and HTC have much bigger market share in Windows Phones compared to Samsung who are busy pumping out Android phones one after another.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My point was that even if they did, they could not.
> 
> I think MS should *stop pursuing Windows Phone altogether* and try to bring its services to Android and iOS.



 Why??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Why??



Well, for one, I think they are failing horribly. They should give up on getting a bigger market share and try some Apple'esque tactic to get their devices selling.


----------

